# grand forks area fishing



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

i am moving to the area soon and was just wondering if anyone knows some lakes in the area that have some good walleyes... ha ha ha not asking for your honey hole (exact spot) i just what to know some bodies of water. or the tecniques you use in you area.
thanks for you time


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I live in Forks and go to Devils Lake to fish for walleyes, that will be closest spot to GF to catch eye's on a regular basis. If I dont feel like driving 90 miles I will fish the Red Lake river and catch a few around some spill ways. After this coming weekend my walleye fishing is done untill hard water season, Chasing sky angus become top priority

When you get to town shoot me a pm I always know someone that has been fishing DLand am pretty up to date on the recent bites.

Good Luck


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I havent lived there since 2006 but the river just north of town has produced some hog eyes (10lbs+) but since they reworked the dams I havent a clue other than that or of course DL one of the best walleye lakes in the country.


----------



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

hey fella, what kind of job do you have... I work in the communication squadron. Walleye fishing and all sorts of fishing are availible within and hours drive. Devils lake is the best known fishery, but there are a lot of small lakes and dams that are stocked yearly..

Esox


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

well i am CE.... i am in korea now but i will be their next year... and i love to be outside... i love walleyes much as i love whitetails... and i love to drink a beer with a fellow outdoorsman and talk game i will post an e-mail when i get home (north dakota) and we will have to wet a line together


----------

